# How Northern are you?



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Predictably, I am 100% Northern! 

http://toys.usvsth3m.com/north-o-meter/


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2013)

76% from me eeeeeek


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> 76% from me eeeeeek



Ee lass! Tha's bin livin' dahn sarf too long!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 8, 2013)

Apparently I'm 52% 

Although, I did live in Lancashire for a few years so maybe I've been corrupted.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 8, 2013)

A solid 95%  for me, but I had to cheat because I haven't had chips and gravy since University, but I often talk about them to my partner (she hasn't a clue what I'm on about, given that she's Romanian!!).

Andy


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 8, 2013)

95% for me too and a surprisingly accurate predication of near where I live


----------



## cazscot (Nov 8, 2013)

I scored 100% not that surprised


----------



## Redkite (Nov 8, 2013)

I got 42%, putting me near Wolverhampton.  I did grow up in the Midlands, then lived in Leeds for a few years.....


----------



## Austellian (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm at 30%. Quite high for a Cornishman!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 8, 2013)

Austellian said:


> I'm at 30%. Quite high for a Cornishman!


I must admit that some of the locals I met when studying in Devon seemed to use similar words (although different accent) to some I knew in Lancs.

Alternatively it could be that we all speak the same after a pint or two


----------



## Aoife (Nov 8, 2013)

30% northern, was surprised it was that high really!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 8, 2013)

100% northern
That's somewhere around Newcastle. Apparently!


----------



## bev (Nov 8, 2013)

42% which is surprising as I come from Wallasey - across the water from Liverpool! Maybe I have been darn sarf for too long!Bev


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ee lass! Tha's bin livin' dahn sarf too long!



LOL Alan... x


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 8, 2013)

I managed to score 50%, despite never living any further north than Oxford since coming to the UK.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2013)

Pete - born in and lived his entire life in Bedworth/Coventry is 100% Northern whereas meself being born in West Brom, am only 55%, which is apparently near Nottingham!

Although I were on Ilkley Moor baht at, I had to say a Pie Barm was a death sentence - how could I not bearing in mind the archetypal T2 beloved of the gutter press?  and I truly haven't had chips and gravy for well over year, though we do have a mix (BBs) without gravy sometimes with a fried egg or two!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 8, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Although I were on Ilkley Moor baht at, I had to say a Pie Barm was a death sentence.../
> 
> \...and I truly haven't had chips and gravy for well over year, though we do have a mix (BBs) without gravy sometimes with a fried egg or two!


I lied!


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 8, 2013)

100% for me!


----------



## David H (Nov 8, 2013)

I should be living in London only 20%


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 9, 2013)

22 % ! Eeh considering I was born and bread in Oldham thats pants


----------



## Donald (Nov 9, 2013)

78% somewhere near hull


----------



## ypauly (Nov 9, 2013)

46% which is about right as I'm in the middle.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm 20% northern but born in Manchester and grew up in London


----------



## am64 (Nov 9, 2013)

i am oxford.....wierd cos thats where i am originally from


----------



## Naty (Nov 9, 2013)

I am 62% - around Doncaster!

The actual truth is that I was born in London, brought up in Northamptonshire and then Cambridgeshire, moved to Greater Manchester in 1994 and only came back to London three years ago!

At work they all think of me as Northern though


----------



## fencesitter (Nov 11, 2013)

I was born in Stockport but I must have turned my back on my Northern roots cos now (apparently) I'm now from Bournemouth


----------



## muddlethru (Nov 11, 2013)

I got 85, and I come from Scotland . Does that make me an adopted


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2013)

No Muddle, it makes folk like you and me 'real' Northerners.


----------



## HelenM (Nov 11, 2013)

"25% northern .That's somewhere around London"
  I lived there from 7-18 probably about right.


----------



## newbs (Nov 12, 2013)

I somehow got 30%, a lot higher than expected seeing as I've barely ever left Cornwall!


----------



## yorksman (Nov 12, 2013)

I belong to a widespread northern family on my father's side:









Has anyone else had their dna tested for ancestral markers?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2013)

yorksman said:


> I belong to a widespread northern family on my father's side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you go about it? Was it expensive?


----------



## yorksman (Nov 13, 2013)

Northerner said:


> How did you go about it? Was it expensive?



It's getting cheaper all the time but the problem is that any test may not be particularly informative , so you end up having to have more tests, again with no guarantee. So, depending on what you are hoping to learn, you can end up spending a lot of money, or you may be one of the luckier ones and get some good information right away.

The Y Chromosome test that I had was with FTDNA and you can get the same test now for $119. From the parts of the DNA that they tested, I found out that I belonged to this big group termed I1. There are many subdivisions of I1, I1a, I1b, I1a1 etc and I belong to a group termed I1d1.

There are other big groups such as I2, along with its own set of subgroups, I2a, I2b etc. I2s tend to be centred more around the Balkans, though they can appear anywhere. All I1s are descended from some man in the past in whom the original I1 mutation took place. The same with all I2s. All I1s and I2s are descended from some man further back in the past in whom the original I mutation took place. There is much debate where and when this happened.

I was lucky to belong to this group because it has a clear distribution pattern. Not so lucky are those who belong to the large group known as R1b which has a very large number of subgroups. Something like 110 million males in europe belong to R1b but the sub groups only provide a muddy picture and most people belonging to this lot, end up spending more money trying to tease out further information.

Some testing companies like the Britains DNA project offer tests which look at different things. At the cheapest end, the provide the raw data and the more expensive tests, they provide some attempt at interpretation. FTDNA are a bit different because their angle was to try and find relatives, in particular americans who wanted to find 'cousins' in europe. Britain's DNA is more about interpreting the genetic make up of people who live in the UK.

There is a lot of dna. Analyse too little and you simpy identify the subject as a human being. Analyse too much and you simply identify the subject as an individual, different from mother, father and siblings. So what tests to have really does depend on what you want to know.


----------



## zuludog (Nov 13, 2013)

Scored 95%    I should damn well think so!  as I live in Burnley


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2013)

Cant believe did the welsh one on FB and got 94% which is better then i scored here arghhh


----------



## yorksman (Nov 13, 2013)

You know you are truly in the Danelaw when you talk like this:

"If tha seeas a yow rigwelted, tha mun upskittle it" and your kids talk like this, "ist tha laikin art?"


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2013)

yorksman said:


> You know you are truly in the Danelaw when you talk like this:
> 
> "If tha seeas a yow rigwelted, tha mun upskittle it" and your kids talk like this, "ist tha laikin art?"



We used to say the latter as kids!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2013)

Steff said:


> Cant believe did the welsh one on FB and got 94% which is better then i scored here arghhh



I got 92% on that one Steff - only time I've ever been to Wales is to Anglesey on business about 5 times!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 13, 2013)

yorksman said:


> You know you are truly in the Danelaw when you talk like this:
> 
> "If tha seeas a yow rigwelted, tha mun upskittle it" and your kids talk like this, "ist tha laikin art?"


I'm guessing that's something about an upside-down sheep???  I believe rigwelter is a real ale - now that's a language worth learning!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2013)

yorksman said:


> It's getting cheaper all the time but the problem is that any test may not be particularly informative , so you end up having to have more tests, again with no guarantee. So, depending on what you are hoping to learn, you can end up spending a lot of money, or you may be one of the luckier ones and get some good information right away....



Thanks for the info yorksman, interesting stuff


----------



## yorksman (Nov 13, 2013)

Redkite said:


> I'm guessing that's something about an upside-down sheep???  I believe rigwelter is a real ale - now that's a language worth learning!



You got a hole in one with that. Rig-welted means on its back, from old norse _hyrgg_, spine and _velte_, overturned. The ewe is overturned on its back. Hence the implication of the beer, Riggwelter by Black Sheep Brewery, is that it is a beer strong enough to put a man on his back. Upskittle is also from old norse and means to restore its position.

Like words such as _laikin_ , as indicated by Northerner, are known to every schoolkid in Yorkshire even today. These along with rigwelted and upskittle are old norse words which exist in the dialect but which did not enter the standard english language. Other norse words like vindr auga and angr did make it through into standard english as window and anger.


----------



## tejbat6 (Nov 16, 2013)

*how northern*

100%   somewhere near Newcastle

not 3 bad, currently domiciled in Darlington, well somebody has to live here

p.o.b  Holme on Swale Nr Thirsk
formative years spent at Northallerton......................
until I ran away to sea......seemed like a good idea at the time


`ear all, see all, say nowt
eat all, sup all, pay nowt
`an if tha dus `owt fer nowt
doit fer thissen`

yorkershiremans ode to his son..as taught by my grand father

it also helps if like me you have short arms and long pockets


----------



## Cat1964 (Nov 16, 2013)

90% for me


----------



## Highlander (Nov 16, 2013)

I got 35% - somewhere round Oxford.   Must be because I lived and worked in Bristol for over thirty years.


----------



## tejbat6 (Nov 17, 2013)

just got the wife to do it
she`s 27%-somewhere near London
not bad for someone from PAISLEY who has lived in N. Yorkshire/ very South Durham for over 40 years  

Good news is she still rolls her rrrs


----------



## Highlander (Nov 17, 2013)

yorksman said:


> I belong to a widespread northern family on my father's side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Viking and proud of it!   The family tree goes back to 1060 and there is a place named after my forefathers in Orkney.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 17, 2013)

My father's ancestors were French from the Marne region (that's where the name Marnoch came from) and mother's lot were a mix of Celts, Picts and Vikings. Mostly Picts, but with a little Sioux thrown in for spice.


----------

